# Limited or no connectivity on Win XP



## clarke68 (Oct 20, 2011)

Seems like this gets posted a lot, but I've tried about every "solution" I've found and still no love. So...I appeal to the experts:

Every other computer in the house is connecting to the internet just fine. My netbook is connected, excellent signal strength, but "limited or no connectivity". The little guy just can't seem to get an IP address from the router.

I'm using a Dell Mini running XP SP3.

ISP - AT&T Uverse
The 2Wire box is a combination modem & router...DSL I believe. All our computers are wireless.
No anti-virus, windows firewall is turned off.

ipconfig /all:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : The_Atom
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast E
thernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-70-CA-23-63

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-08-1D-0A-20
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.87.103
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

I checked Services, both DHCP client and DNS client are started and set to automatic.

I have tried:

ipconfig /release
ipconfig /renew
ipconfig /flushdns
netsh int ip reset
netsh winsock reset
netsh winsock reset catalog
netsh int ip reset c:\resetlog.txt

Restarted the netbook, restarted the router, still nothing. My suspicion is that I have some malware installed that is screwing with me, but at this point I'll try just about anything you guys suggest. Thanks in advance!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

does the PC have a switch / combination of FN and F key to switch the wireless on/off

what firewall do you have on the PC - or ever had in the past time trail - like Norton, mcafee etc

Have you removed the wireless profiles and tried reconnecting and re-entering any password 

also try removing the wireless security from the router and see if connects 

can we see an xirrus screen shot
sometimes wireless will work in safemode
- try safemode with networking
as the PC starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode with networking* - see if that works 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Wi-Fi Inspector
Direct link to the program is here http://wpc.475a.edgecastcdn.net/00475A/XirrusWiFiInspectorSetup.1.2.0.exe

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use iStumbler 99
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## clarke68 (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks so much for your reply...I tried most of your suggestions, to no avail:



> does the PC have a switch / combination of FN and F key to switch the wireless on/off


Nope...however I don't think this is the issue, as I can still connect to the wireless network, I just can't get an IP address from the router. I get the same thing when I connect via ethernet.




> what firewall do you have on the PC - or ever had in the past time trail - like Norton, mcafee etc


None other than the one that comes with Windows




> Have you removed the wireless profiles and tried reconnecting and re-entering any password


I have tried reconnecting/re-entering the password several times, and even tried different networks. How do I remove the wireless profiles?




> also try removing the wireless security from the router and see if connects


Nope...same results as with WPA enabled.




> can we see an xirrus screen shot


 Stay tuned for this...the SD card I use to transfer files to the netbook died. I'll be able to install the app once I pillage one from my digital camera.




> choose
> *safemode with networking* - see if that works


 Same result as with "unsafe" mode.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> How do I remove the wireless profiles?


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* How to remove Wireless Profiles *
Removing an existing wireless "profile"
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* How to remove Wireless Profiles - for XP *
Removing an existing wireless "profile"
*- XP*
FAQ - Welcome to TP-LINK
- delete the preferred networks
start> control panel> network connections> right click on the wireless connection> listed wireless networks tab in the preferred network list click on each one and - remove button

you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to - so make sure you know the correct password , and not using an incorrect password at all

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


> I get the same thing when I connect via ethernet.


 lets try with a cable connected


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Safemode with networking*
with a cable connected from PC to router 
check the cable - see if there is a light on the router accosiated with the cable port used , also check if you have a green/yellow light on the PC LAN port 
- try safemode with networking
as the PC starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode with networking* - see if that works 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

are you sure no time trail security suite installed - like norton, mcafee - have a look in add/remove programs see whats listed - you dont recognise or is a security suite


----------



## clarke68 (Oct 20, 2011)

etaf said:


> start> control panel> network connections> right click on the wireless connection> listed wireless networks tab in the preferred network list click on each one and - remove button


Oh, *those* are wireless profiles. Yes, I've removed and re-installed those.




etaf said:


> start>lets try with a cable connected


Same results as wireless...can't get the IP from the router.

No 3d party security software installed. 

Xirrus screen shot is attached.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

First off lets get some protection on the system

Download MSE from here:Download Microsoft Security Essentials

Download Malwarebytes from here:Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.51.2.1300 - TechSpot Downloads

Put them on a USB stick and transfer to Dell and then install.

Turn on the windows firewall for now.



Run an indepth scan with MSE and after that do a full scan with malwarebytes decline the free trial tho.

Download the latest drivers for the ethernet adapter and wireless adapter form the computer manufacturer's webiste and put on a USB stick to transfer to dell for installation.

Then open a cmd prompt by right clicking and choosing runas administrator option 
and type again:

*netsh int ip reset reset.log *press enter
*netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log *press enter
*netsh winsock reset catalog *press enter
*ipconfig /flushdns *press enter and restart pc

It would also be advisable to to enable the windows firewall on other pc's and install MSE and Malwarebytes.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey, simple thought - do you have ICS enabled on the PC?

How to enable Internet Connection Sharing on a home or a small office network connection in Windows XP


----------

